# People and Opinions



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a dilemma.

I finally opened up to the people close of me for the first time about six months ago. I'm still wondering if it was a mistake because of some of the things they will say to me. I mean, they'll get real tired and talk to me and say, "Man, I'm so tired I don't feel like I'm all here right now. Can't believe this is how you feel every day but it's not that bad."

I usually reply, being tired and DP are two totally different things. I know what it's like to be tired. Try being tired with DP and then say it's not that bad. Try living having DP really bad for the last five years and having it to some degree your whole life; knowing that the next day you wake up you'll have it again. Then, only then, tell me "it's not that bad."

Well, it doesn't stop there. Everyone seems to have a solution and most of the time those solutions are related to religion in some way or another. First thing, I'm agnostic. I believe that "if" there is a higher power, he doesn't dabble in everyone life and individually help everyone who asks. However, I do respect everyone's opinion. Therefore, if they ask if they can give me a prayer I will allow them to. Not to my surprise it hasn't gone away.

Anyway, the more people pry, the more they get to know my views; then I get comments like, "You have DP because you don't allow God into your life and let him help you." I usually reply, that's interesting since there are many people with DP that are big church goers. They usually make some condescending remark since everyone's religion is better and "the True church" in comparison to everyone else and if they are the same region, they are obviously doing something wrong not to have God help. Blah, blah, blah.

I've also got a few about "I'm an Astro-traveler" or something like that (whether I want to be or not) and one night by contentiousness left my body. They say something like you have a silver string hooked to you so you can't get lost when you wake, anyway, mine somehow broke. Therefore, I can see my body and control my body, I just can't fully enter my body, hence, the detached feeling. Seems kinda hokey to me.

Anyway, my DP is really bad right now and it's really frustrating me so please don't let this offend you. I'm just really wondering what kind of comments you guys get from the people you know and how you guys deal with them. Overall, I get more religious comments than anything (being in Utah and all) and I just can't explain to them that I have trouble believing in this "Paradise" that you can live in when I can't even believe in this current life. Plus, whenever you have a different opinion than someone else they become very rude and difficult to talk to.

Again, DP is bad, hope this made sense.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

The one I used to get from family members, when I had Dp.d, that always made me so damn friggin boiling angry was ....

"You just need to get out more and get some fresh air" Like WTF and !!!!!!!!!....AND..... Duh.... :evil:

But...  .....you learn.....to let it all whoosh far away and right over the top of your head. :wink:

Nice siggy.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i recently told a friend i've had for quite awhile about dp...and he goes "ohh i get that too. sometimes it feels like life is just passing you by, like you're not putting your heart into something you love. i think it's kinda shocking that i've experienced the same exact thing as you. but how could this ruin your life though? how could a feeling like that get so bad?"
:roll: hmm.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Next time someone tells you "it's not that bad," spike their drink with 200 micrograms of LSD. That should teach them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Next time someone tells you "it's not that bad," spike their drink with 200 micrograms of LSD. That should teach them.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im a Christian but even I will definatley second that one!!!!!!!! my cousin says that to me every time I tell him im going through the worst experience of my life. he sais "dude its all in your head man, its not that bad", and im thinkin, "YEAH, IF I GOT ABOUT AN OUNCE OF THE MOST POTENT WEED ON EARTH, ROLLED IT ALL UP IN ABOUT 15 FAT BLUNTS AND SAT BESIDE YOU WHILE YOU SLEPT AND BLEW EVERY BIT OF SMOKE FROM EVERY ONE OF THOSE BLUNTS UP YOUR NOSE, WAITED ABOUT 15 MINUTES AND WOKE YOU UP, YOU WOULD NEVER TELL ME ITS NOT THAT BAD AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!". :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> "YEAH, IF I GOT ABOUT AN OUNCE OF THE MOST POTENT WEED ON EARTH, ROLLED IT ALL UP IN ABOUT 15 FAT BLUNTS AND SAT BESIDE YOU WHILE YOU SLEPT AND BLEW EVERY BIT OF SMOKE FROM EVERY ONE OF THOSE BLUNTS UP YOUR NOSE, WAITED ABOUT 15 MINUTES AND WOKE YOU UP, YOU WOULD NEVER TELL ME ITS NOT THAT BAD AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!". :evil:


And don't forget ...while blowing smoke in one nostril.. suck his soul out of the other one ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > "YEAH, IF I GOT ABOUT AN OUNCE OF THE MOST POTENT WEED ON EARTH, ROLLED IT ALL UP IN ABOUT 15 FAT BLUNTS AND SAT BESIDE YOU WHILE YOU SLEPT AND BLEW EVERY BIT OF SMOKE FROM EVERY ONE OF THOSE BLUNTS UP YOUR NOSE, WAITED ABOUT 15 MINUTES AND WOKE YOU UP, YOU WOULD NEVER TELL ME ITS NOT THAT BAD AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!". :evil:
> ...


exactly!!!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i recently told a friend i've had for quite awhile about dp...and he goes "ohh i get that too. sometimes it feels like life is just passing you by, like you're not putting your heart into something you love. i think it's kinda shocking that i've experienced the same exact thing as you. but how could this ruin your life though? how could a feeling like that get so bad?"
> :roll: hmm.


This is what I feel like all the DP self-help books I've got is like! Like all the examples put in there are of people who are just 
feeling a little detached. I'd love to just feel like that!!!!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. Everyone feels detached or feels like life is too intertial sometimes. They don't get that feeling like that constantly (and to a more extreme degree) can be debilitating. It's like the difference between feeling shitty and having major depression. People are stupid.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. Everyone feels detached or feels like life is too intertial sometimes. They don't get that feeling like that constantly (and to a more extreme degree) can be debilitating. It's like the difference between feeling shitty and having major depression. People are stupid.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I've given up on getting normal people to understand my problems. Thats the whole reason I go to internet forums, to communicate with people who have these problems as well.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's never really interested me to try and get people to understand. I know I wouldn't understand anything like this without experiencing it, so I don't really expect the same as others. I do however expect respect that what I am going through is tough and i'm not being a baby.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> It's never really interested me to try and get people to understand. I know I wouldn't understand anything like this without experiencing it, so I don't really expect the same as others. I do however expect respect that what I am going through is tough and i'm not being a baby.


exactly!!!. hey matt, you look a lot older in this new picture, whats the age difference between this pic and the one you had before?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > It's never really interested me to try and get people to understand. I know I wouldn't understand anything like this without experiencing it, so I don't really expect the same as others. I do however expect respect that what I am going through is tough and i'm not being a baby.
> ...


Sexiness? :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

egodeath said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! showin ur bisexual side huh ryan?lol. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

These days most men can compliment other men without necessary being bisexual ...lol


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! showin ur bisexual side huh ryan?lol. :lol: :lol:


If you say so.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Bloody bisexuals! Coming over here taking our jobs, our men and our women!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> Bloody bisexuals! Coming over here taking our jobs, our men and our women!


Nah, I'm not in the UK. I'm in Amurika. Your jobs (Un=6.7%) are safe?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Brain Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody bisexuals! Coming over here taking our jobs, our men and our women!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but what about the men and women? :lol: :lol:


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually had to tell the people closest to me because I was tired of the, "get over it, stop being so negative, depression can't be that bad, i get depressed, blah blah" comments. I was telling people I was just depressed and anxious so they would understand better, but they made me feel worse. I wound up coming clean with the DP and told them to check out some websites on it and now they are totally understanding and don't give me BS. It's nice. It's actually made my DP go down progressively and I have had some really good few weeks.

I feel really bad for your situation though with the religious people telling you it's because you don't believe in G-d. I, personally, haven't had anyone tell me that kind of stuff, and I'm not sure how I would react to that anyway. Granted, I do believe in G-d and whatnot. I'm not overly religious though...


----------



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread got more response than I expected.

Well, I had a big weekend of painting my room so I haven't had a chance to jump on here. Funny thing is, my wife's birthday was yesterday so her family came over. My father in law (the LDS guy) wanted to see the painting so I was showing him. He asked how my health was doing (referring to the DP, my wife told him) and I said, "Same old, never shifts, never changes."

He said, "Give it time. The more you turn to the Lord, the more he will help." I replied, "Well, I'm not expecting to much. I know a few people who have it that are very spiritual and it hasn't changed for them either." He said something along the lines of there being a reason "The Lord" hasn't helped them yet, something about it being a test of their faith or some gibberish like that. I simply replied, "Okay." Some test, I thought that guy was supposed to love us all. In that case, why does he make us live in hell every day? Thanks heavenly father! Psh! Anyway, I'm probably getting offensive to some, I apologize. This DP hasn't settled for the last month and I'm very pissed off at everything and frustrated. This is my only way to vent a bit.

When I phase out and people ask what's wrong, or why am I so pissy all the time, or anything else along those lines. I usually just say I'm depressed or something. It's funny, that response usually gets me an "Oh, okay." But if I say I'm having a bad lapse of DP, I usually get the, "Well, let the Lord help." or "Yeah, I had that for a few hours earlier today." or shit like that. I think it comes down to people being able to relate to depression since it's so common and wide spread, whereas with DP, it's new, people want a bit of the lime light without actually having to experience it with it being consistent.

And I apologize for being so spiteful. Please don't get offended, I'm in a constant frustration lately and I take it out on everyone including myself.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Makes sense. If your raison d'etre is tied up in God and someone starts doubting reality, well then your immediate defense would be "He must not have faith in God."

Next time someone ribs you about lacking faith, kindly remind them that: 
If faith in the Lord cured disease, _Yersinia pestis_ (the Black Death) would have been a small thing, easily remedied by prayer. Instead 50% of the world's population died horrible, painful, dirty, deaths. In fact, the Jews (largely due to their sanitary laws and isolationism) were less affected than most of Christendom, even though they didn't accept Christ as the Savior.


----------



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

Well said my friend. I mean, I don't want to demean anyones beliefs or religion or any of the sorts. I just want them to quit telling me that the reason I am experiencing this is because I'm agnostic. It's really pissed me off and they don't back off even when I try to reason with them. It's a very "I'm right, your wrong cause my beliefs tell me so." type attitude.

Either way, it seems the DP is getting more intense every day no matter how much I try to ignore it. It's really burning the candle at both ends. I'm lashing out at everyone lately. I think it's time to get back on the anti-depressant. At least that tranquilizes me!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Benzo's give me the ultimate calm. If you haven't tried those, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

eduEDU1 said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > It's never really interested me to try and get people to understand. I know I wouldn't understand anything like this without experiencing it, so I don't really expect the same as others. I do however expect respect that what I am going through is tough and i'm not being a baby.
> ...


That last picture was about 2 years old and the one I have now is pretty much current. The old picture I had was a pic from the last time I was on these boards, I was just too lazy to shrink another one (I know it takes about two seconds.. i'm a lazy guy haha).


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


yeah im pretty lazy myself, but it took me a long time to shrink this photo, i mean this is really a pic of me standing next to my mom!!! i had to shrink it down to where i couldnt anymore just to get the control panel to except it, and this pic makes me look like crap!!!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a CONVICT.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I'm a CONVICT.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! FOR REAL? were you arrested for raping a donkey on an acid trip? :lol: :lol:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, man. Nah. I tend to avoid bestiality, but whatever floats your boat is cool, I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Nah, man. Nah. I tend to avoid bestiality, but whatever floats your boat is cool, I guess.


lol :lol:


----------

